# Training DVD’S



## twhvlr (Jul 5, 2017)

I got permission from Ivy Starnes to post this.
She has her training videos on sale until April 6th. I’ve learned a lot about working with gaited horses on her site and she also posts free training tips on Facebook. I really appreciate that she truly wants to help others with their horses. So for those of you needing some help, check out her training and see if you want to invest in them.








Gaited Training – Ivy's Glide Gait


Posts about Gaited Training written by ivyschex




ivyshorses.com


----------

